# Bloodline trait



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

ok my buddy has a dog out of mckenna kennels here in florida. the dogs sire is zeus and the dam is wrecker. if you look at the sire his ears are standing up naturally ( with out cropping ). the breeder states that this is a trait of the old family red noses and a few other original red nose bloodlines. has anyone else seen this or heard of this, i never new that apbt ears could be like this unless they were mixed with somethin. oh and you can do a google search and find the kennel to take a look.


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

i never heard of that before!?!?

Has anyone else????

My brother has a jeep and gator red and his ears are floppy like all the pits I saw so far....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Figgy1682 said:


> ok my buddy has a dog out of mckenna kennels here in florida. the dogs sire is zeus and the dam is wrecker. if you look at the sire his ears are standing up naturally ( with out cropping ). the breeder states that this is a trait of the old family red noses and a few other original red nose bloodlines. has anyone else seen this or heard of this, i never new that apbt ears could be like this unless they were mixed with somethin. oh and you can do a google search and find the kennel to take a look.


the ears standing up doesn't necessarily mean that he's mixed. Alot of pitties have it, but it is NOT a desired trait. It's actually a fault. it's neither a trait of one certain line nor another... it just happens... some back yard breeders call them "bat ears"


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I call them cute ears lol... Sorry had to add that in , but have no actual info lol...


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

NEELA said:


> the ears standing up doesn't necessarily mean that he's mixed. Alot of pitties have it, but it is NOT a desired trait. It's actually a fault. it's neither a trait of one certain line nor another... it just happens... some back yard breeders call them "bat ears"


Yep, :goodpost:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

It doesnt mean that the dog is mixed but I have never heard of it as a trait. Has this dog produced any offspring and do their ears stand?


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

my buddy that has the dog from this sire and dam im talking about looks just like the sire , ears and all. as far as back yard breeders go the local term for it is "butterfly pit" i think i heard it all.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

100% carver blood line


----------



## Figgy1682 (Aug 29, 2007)

well i guess its not different or wierd. and to think i just spent money to get my dogs ears cropped, i could have just bought a pup with this feature


----------

